# WA reptile law



## mycoej (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi everyone,
Been wondering if anyone knows anything about the WA reptile law. From my understanding you can’t import reptiles from other states, which I find stupid because you can bring in cats and dog which can be more destructive than a snake.

Does anyone know anything more on this topic?
or know anything deeper into it?
and does anyone else not like the set up at all?

Personally I feel that other states have a better constructed system.


----------



## Wally (Jun 23, 2018)

There have been many a concerted effort on this forums behalf to help our friends in WA with their reptile keeping laws. Maybe do a search on here on this fruitless topic!

And yes.... other states have it better.


----------



## mycoej (Jun 23, 2018)

Wally said:


> There have been many a concerted effort on this forums behalf to help our friends in WA with their reptile keeping laws. Maybe do a search on here on this fruitless topic!
> 
> And yes.... other states have it better.



Has anyone tried get it fixed?...
What are the better aspects of other states laws?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 23, 2018)

Yes, you can import reptiles from other states as long as they're on the West Australian species list. The exemption to this is pythons, however. There is an import ban on all pythons, whether they're on the species list or not. I'm sure many a regular member here knows of my dislike for our current licencing regulations. They're more expensive with less benefits and less species compared to most other states. 

I've heard that a few things will be changing next year. I'm doubtful it's going to be for the better, given light of the proposed changes happening in other states. But I suppose it could be worse. At times I've considered relocating east just for the simple reason of having more freedom when it comes to reptile keeping.


----------



## Stompsy (Jun 24, 2018)

mycoej said:


> Has anyone tried get it fixed?...
> What are the better aspects of other states laws?


As far as I know, the regulations were changed as a response to an outbreak and confirmation of Sunshine virus in Queensland. (Someone correct me if I’m wrong) So I highly doubt anyone can just fix it. 

Other states don’t currently have as many restrictions and more choice when it comes to what they can keep.


----------



## mycoej (Jun 24, 2018)

Nero Egernia said:


> Yes, you can import reptiles from other states as long as they're on the West Australian species list. The exemption to this is pythons, however. There is an import ban on all pythons, whether they're on the species list or not. I'm sure many a regular member here knows of my dislike for our current licencing regulations. They're more expensive with less benefits and less species compared to most other states.
> 
> I've heard that a few things will be changing next year. I'm doubtful it's going to be for the better, given light of the proposed changes happening in other states. But I suppose it could be worse. At times I've considered relocating east just for the simple reason of having more freedom when it comes to reptile keeping.



So say if i lived in wa and wanted a jungle jag carpet python or a diamond carpet python i wouldn’t be able to keep it because it’s not listed on the wa keepers list?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 24, 2018)

mycoej said:


> So say if i lived in wa and wanted a jungle jag carpet python or a diamond carpet python i wouldn’t be able to keep it because it’s not listed on the wa keepers list?



That's right.


----------

